# 4 Season 2 Man Walrus Warp 2+2 For Sale



## lbruce (May 9, 2005)

I am looking to part with this great tent.  It served its purpose in the Cascades of Oregon and Washington, but has been retired for over two years.  I haven't been able to use it as much as I would like and thought someone else could benefit.

It is in great condition and includes the fitted ground cover.  Please post or respond if you are interested.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2005)

I have this same tent.  Great item.


----------



## awf170 (May 9, 2005)

how much $$$$, want it so i go camp up tux


----------



## lbruce (May 9, 2005)

I was thinking $225 + shipping.  Here is a link to the tent specs.

http://www.honedesign.com/sites/walrusgear/main_whats_new.html[/img]


----------



## lbruce (May 9, 2005)

that link didn't work...try this

http://www.honedesign.com/sites/walrusgear/main_whats_new.html


----------

